# A package in the mail today!



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

All the way from Australia! I made a purchase from Hrawk! and it finally got here! so here's a short video of the unpacking!

Please excuse the idiot talking behind the camera its his first video and talking at the same time!

Brain locked up and mouth run amuck!

Hrawk was great to do business with and very generous!!

Thank you Hrawk!!

Slingshot; Hrawk Dragon in blue and smoke

TUBES; 1745'S, 1825'S, 2040'S Single tube and doubles of each!!!

Extra band ties of TBG! and an assortment extra pouches!






Hope this works?

Thanks for looking

Fwv2

100%

100%

100%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad to see it arrived safely and you're happy with it 

If I didn't mention it earlier, I use those alcohol wipes to clean the fork tips and ends of the bands before attaching them as a few finger prints or smudges can make those fork tips pretty slippery.

Those small thin black pouches are the kangaroo leather I use and made for shooting 1/4" to 3/8" ammo. The die cut ones are a few of the Performance Catapult pouches. On the single tube bandsets are roo leather again and the double's are E~Shot pouches. I find it's always great to try as many as you can and find your own favorite.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You said "Super generous" :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, FWV2, that's a beauty! Congrats. Yeah, Hrawk is a generous fellow :king: and his work cannot be beat. Happy shoothing.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

e~shot said:


> You said "Super generous" :thumbsup:


E~Shot plan on giving your pouches a good workout! I can alread tell you that you'll be seeing an order from me!

Thanks Fwv2



Hrawk said:


> Glad to see it arrived safely and you're happy with it
> 
> If I didn't mention it earlier, I use those alcohol wipes to clean the fork tips and ends of the bands before attaching them as a few finger prints or smudges can make those fork tips pretty slippery.
> 
> Those small thin black pouches are the kangaroo leather I use and made for shooting 1/4" to 3/8" ammo. The die cut ones are a few of the Performance Catapult pouches. On the single tube bandsets are roo leather again and the double's are E~Shot pouches. I find it's always great to try as many as you can and find your own favorite.


Hey Hrawk! yea!! it finally got here!! sorry if I got a little impatient? I opened up the package threw on the double 1745's and shot for an hour!! think I am liking tubes as much or more than flat bands!

the sling fits my hand perfectlyand its almost to pretty to shoot " almost" lol! I did see in one of your vids about the use of the alcohol wipes so I knew what they were for! putting tubes on went flawlessly and only took 3 mins.

Thank you again for the great selection of tubes and pouches! I had made a list of the tubes that I wanted to order and the ones you sent were the top 3 on the list! Way more than I expected!!

So I've got the double set of 1745's whith the E-shot pouch on first! will shoot those first for a bit and then move on to the 1825's

Until I know which ones work the best for me!

Very Happy and you were great to do business with, your craftsmanship speaks for its self! I might have to do a Hrawk blue Dragon review video real soon.

Fwv2


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow, FWV2, that's a beauty! Congrats. Yeah, Hrawk is a generous fellow :king: and his work cannot be beat. Happy shoothing.


Hey thanks Dayhiker! Very much like the craftsmanship of your work!

Fwv2


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

FWV2 said:


> It finally got here!! sorry if I got a little impatient?


Nah, you're fine.

You should see me chomping at the bit right now while I wait on some electronics coming from China. Checking tracking info about once an hour.... HURRY UP !!!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> FWV2 said:
> 
> 
> > It finally got here!! sorry if I got a little impatient?
> ...


There's an app called parcels on google play I use for tracking my parcels,it accommodates all the well known shipping agencies I've used it a few times and it works very well.You can set the tone for your parcel and a notification sent to your phone,it can be stressful waiting for peep that your parcel is moving but it saves on going to tracking site every hour as once you enter your tracking no the app does the rest until it's delivered.


----------

